# Sonntags Treff Bielefeld Eiserner Anton



## szenebiker (3. November 2009)

An alle Teutobiker......

treffen jeden Sonntag um 10.30 am Parkplatz vom Eisernen Anton (Restaurant)
Fahrzeit immer so ca. 2-2.5 Std.im moderatem Tempo.
Auch die Bike Ladies sind dabei!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hundebein (4. November 2009)

ich würd mitfahren!

Wieviele Leute kommen denn mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szenebiker (5. November 2009)

Hallo Hundebein, bei den letzten malen waren wir so zwischen 10-15 leuten.


----------



## Hundebein (5. November 2009)

szenebiker schrieb:


> Hallo Hundebein, bei den letzten malen waren wir so zwischen 10-15 leuten.



klingt ja sehr gut! 

ich freu mich drauf! bis sonntag


----------



## gooni11 (7. November 2009)

Moin
Das ist mal ne schööe Idee!
FESTER Termin... wer kann , ..kann ....,wer nicht eben nicht.

Also ich kann DIESEN Sonntag (also morgen ) LEIDER nicht 
brauch erst nen anderes Mtb denn meins ist hin   und weil ich hauptsächlich Rennrad fahr such ich was GÜNSTIG Altes zum einsauen.
Hab aber schon was in Aussicht ,deshalb dann nächste Woche ziemlich sicher!
mfg


----------



## szenebiker (17. November 2009)

Da waren wir doch am Sonntag wieder 20 Leute und sogar die Mädels scheinen sich bei dem angenehmen Tempo wohl zu fühlen. Ist schon echt Krass wenn 20 Biker auf einen Haufen durch den Teuto bügeln und wenn es noch mehr werden müssen wir wohl 2 Gruppen aufmachen aber auch dafür sind wir gerüstet. Also keine Scheu und Sonntag 10.30 am Restaurant "Eiserner Anton"


----------



## jaal (20. November 2009)

Helft mal einem Ortsunkundigen auf die Sprünge: Wo genau ist das?


----------



## szenebiker (20. November 2009)

Hallo, wenn Du von GT kommst A2 Ausfahrt Bi Sennestadt und dann Richtung Bielefeld Zentrum an der 2 großen Kreuzung (Links geht es nach Verl) rechts(Gegenüber ist Merzedes) und wenn Du die Strasse bis auf den Höchsten Punkt fährst ist dort das Restaurant "Eiserner Anton"


----------



## jaal (20. November 2009)

szenebiker schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn Du von GT kommst A2 Ausfahrt Bi Sennestadt und dann Richtung Bielefeld Zentrum an der 2 großen Kreuzung (Links geht es nach Verl) rechts(Gegenüber ist Merzedes) und wenn Du die Strasse bis auf den Höchsten Punkt fährst ist dort das Restaurant "Eiserner Anton"



Okay, das ist easy zu finden. Ich notier mir mal das Event, dieses Wochenende hab ich Arbeit reinbekommen. Aber irgendwann gibt sich da auch mal


----------



## gooni11 (30. November 2009)

Moin Männers

Also bis jetzt ist es mir LEIDER nicht möglich gewesen Sonntags morgens MTB zu fahren .
ABER kommenden Sonntag sieht es ganz jut aus. Also wenn es nicht wieder schüttet wie aus Eimern bin ich da!
mfg


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde ab nächstem Jahr bestimmt auch alle 2 Wochen dabei sein!
Ich hoffe nur ihr fahrt dann auch im Januar und dass ich dann als ziemlicher MTB Neuling dann auch mithalten kann...

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (3. Dezember 2009)

Evtl. kann ich´s kommenden Sonntag mal einrichten.
Hoffe auf ein paar ordentliche Trails!
Ich vermute aber mal, das LT-Enduro kann zuhause bleiben, oder?
(D. h. nicht mehr als 2m-Drops ins Flat )


----------



## Stretchy (6. Dezember 2009)

War ja wirklich ne sehr schöne Tour heute. Geschwindigkeit auch für nen ungeübten Fahrer machbar. Strecke sehr gut ausgearbeitet. Sehr abwechslungsreich, für jeden was dabei. Bin nächste Woche gerne wieder mit dabei. Wieder 10.30 Uhr am Rütli?


----------



## szenebiker (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, schön das es bislang jedem gefallen hat
Wir treffen uns jeden Sonntag um 10.30 am Anton
Also wer Lust hat ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## szenebiker (20. Dezember 2009)

- 10 Grad und es waren doch noch 5 Leute (davon 2 Mädels) am Anton....Respekt.
2.5 Std MTB und dann war aber auch die Kälte der Sieger aber der Schnee unter den Reifen war echt Klasse


----------



## gooni11 (20. Dezember 2009)

szenebiker schrieb:


> - 10 Grad und es waren doch noch 5 Leute (davon 2 Mädels) am Anton....Respekt.
> 2.5 Std MTB und dann war aber auch die Kälte der Sieger aber der Schnee unter den Reifen war echt Klasse



Ja Uwe.... und ich komm verdamt noch mal nicht dazu mitzufahren... es ist unglaublich!
Aber Weihnachten ist bald und danach wird alles wieder besser zeittechnisch gesehen...
Mfg Angelo Lehmann


----------



## wiesu (20. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
suche neue leute zum touren fahren rund um bielefeld-würd daher gern mal sonntags mitfahren... fahrt ihr am nächsten sonntag (27.12) auch?
gruß
wiesu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szenebiker (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, schön das Du mitfahren möchtest. Klar wenn das Wetter es zulässt werden wir auch am kommenden Sonntag fahren.
Also bis Sonntag!!


----------



## szenebiker (21. Dezember 2009)

Da wollte ich doch heute ne schöne Runde machen aber Leute ich sage euch Tiefschnee ist anstrengend
10 Km in gut 1 Std. und von der Umdrehungen waren es gefühlte 20 Km.
Wenn es jetzt Regnet dann können wir das Biken in den nächsten 2 Wochen abhaken


----------



## szenebiker (3. Januar 2010)

szenebiker schrieb:


> An alle Teutobiker......
> 
> treffen jeden Sonntag um 10.30 am Parkplatz vom Eisernen Anton (Restaurant)
> Fahrzeit immer so ca. 2-2.5 Std.im moderatem Tempo.
> Auch die Bike Ladies sind dabei!!!!!!!!



Tja bei den Schneemassen die jetzt im Wald liegen kann man wohl erst einmal warten bis etwas Plattgetrammpelt wurde.Heute morgen wird das fahren wohl unmöglich sein. Werde es morgen mal versuchen und dann mein Bericht zum Wald abliefern. Schönen Sonntag euch allen.


----------



## szenebiker (3. Januar 2010)

Ea werden sich wohl aber doch welche um 10.30 treffen für alle die Spass am Sinnlosen Treten haben.


----------



## szenebiker (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo, wenn das Wetter jetzt so bleibt können wir uns Sonntag wieder treffen. Bin heute gefahren und es fährt sich eigendlich ganz gut wenn man auf den Hauptwegen bleibt.


----------



## Xeleux (25. Februar 2010)

hallo zusamen, wie schaut`s aus...ist der teuto wieder schneefrei & befahrbar...hätt am kommenden sonntag (28.02.) lust, ne erste runde in diesem jahr zu drehen...und überhaupt meine erste mit euch


----------



## szenebiker (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo, momentan ist noch alles vereisst Ich denke das mann frühestens wieder in 10 tagen fahren kann. Sollte jemand andere Infos haben kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## mr.rasmus (22. März 2010)

Wird wieder gefahren, hätte auch Interesse in einer Gruppe zu fahren!!!


----------



## Baumkrone (24. März 2010)

Stehen diese Treffen weiterhin jeden Sonntag? Wenn ja würd ich da einfach mal auftauchen bei dem eisernen Anton-Kollegen und mitfahren. ;-)


----------



## Baumkrone (7. April 2010)

keine reaktion, which is kinda bad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (9. April 2010)

Baumkrone schrieb:


> keine reaktion, which is kinda bad.



Sonntag 10 Uhr Schöne Aussicht.
Guckstu hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7029347#post7029347

Wir kommen gegen 10:30 am Eisernen Toni vorbei und gucken mal, wer da noch so 'rumsteht.


----------



## gooni11 (10. April 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Sonntag 10 Uhr Schöne Aussicht.
> Guckstu hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7029347#post7029347
> 
> Wir kommen gegen 10:30 am Eisernen Toni vorbei und gucken mal, wer da noch so 'rumsteht.



Moin
Sonntag ist wohl doch NICHT das Treffen wegen angesagtem Regen.
mfg


----------



## Don1900 (6. September 2015)

Hallo leute. Trefft ihr euch noch irgendwo in bielefeld zum biken?  Bin wiedereinsteiger und seit Mai 2015 wieder unterwegs. Freue mich auf eure Antworten. Gruß Stefan


----------

